# Fry Tank Pictures!



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

These aren't the best pics in the world, but hey, I have a shitty camera.









View attachment 70473
View attachment 70474
View attachment 70475
View attachment 70476
View attachment 70477


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thats really nice take pics when they are free swimming


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

Congratulations. Is this you first time breeding or have you done it before. I never have but i am hoping my piranhas will start soon.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Piraya33 said:


> These aren't the best pics in the world, but hey, I have a shitty camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! In one pic I see a small brine shrimp hatchery. This is a very good start, but not very ecconomical. As youp p's breed you will be overrun with fry, and will come up short on your brine shrimp. Fry really need a good supply of brine shrimp to grow fast. I would get one or two of the 2-litre brine shrimp hatcheries and a 3.75 ounce can of brine shrimp eggs. I 've found this was a very profitable investment. Good luck again


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Looking good! In one pic I see a small brine shrimp hatchery. This is a very good start, but not very ecconomical. As youp p's breed you will be overrun with fry, and will come up short on your brine shrimp. Fry really need a good supply of brine shrimp to grow fast. *I would get one or two of the 2-litre brine shrimp hatcheries and a 3.75 ounce can of brine shrimp eggs. I 've found this was a very profitable investment. Good luck again rockon.gif*


Defenitely, with aeration and the 2 liter cone,you will get 10 times the hatch rate with even one of the little prepackeged brines with the salt already added.

you can make one with just some silicone and a little valve to put in your 2 liter lid.

I made a second one up real quick with an extra piece of 2x4 i had in the garage,you also need a base, thats what I used the 2x4 for.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys! I will get one of those hatcheries tommorrow while I am out.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Piraya33 said:


> Thanks for the info guys! I will get one of those hatcheries tommorrow while I am out.
> [snapback]1128792[/snapback]​


Your welcome, and good luck on those fry.


----------

